# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  استشارة قانونية

## aaddil

*بعد التحية لمرتادي  ومراقب  هذا  القسم  الهام  من المنتدي , ارجو ان استفسر  عن  الكيفية التي  يمكن بموجبها ان يقوم  العضو بالغاء  عضويته في منتدي اونلاين ,,, تعلمون ان لوائح  وقوانين  المنتدي  تحدثت عن  حق  الادارة  في  حذف  عضوية  العضو , لكنها  لم  تشر الي طرق  واجراءات  الغاء  هذه  العضوية  في  حال  ان اراد  العضو من تلقاء  نفسه  الغاء  عضويته
ثم  هلي  يا  تري  يترتب  علي  الغاء  العضوية , ايضا  الغاء  مشاركات  العضو  المعني  في  المنتدي
 هذا  مع  تقديري
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aaddil
					

بعد التحية لمرتادي ومراقب هذا القسم الهام من المنتدي , ارجو ان استفسر عن الكيفية التي يمكن بموجبها ان يقوم العضو بالغاء عضويته في منتدي اونلاين ,,, تعلمون ان لوائح وقوانين المنتدي تحدثت عن حق الادارة في حذف عضوية العضو , لكنها لم تشر الي طرق واجراءات الغاء هذه العضوية في حال ان اراد العضو من تلقاء نفسه الغاء عضويته
ثم هل يا تري يترتب علي الغاء العضوية , ايضا الغاء مشاركات العضو المعني في المنتدي
هذا مع تقديري



 
الاخ الكريم عادل سلام من الله عليكم ورحمته 
لقد التمست استشارة قانونيه وانني هنا بصدد ابداء الرأي القانوني في الشق الثاني من استفسارك والمتعلق بالغاء المشاركات حيث ان طلبك بالغاء العضويه لقد اطلعت علي رد الاخ المشرف عبدالعزيز عليك :
الاخ الكريم عادل ابتداء عند التسجيل للاشتراك بالمنتدي هنالك رسالة اداريه توجه الذي يريد التسجيل التقيد بها مثلا من قوانين وشروط المنتدى:
(التسجيل في المنتدى مجاني! نحن نصر على إلتزامك بالقواعد والشروط والسياسات المفصلة أدناه. إذا وافقت على الشروط, الرجاء اضغط على مربع ' أوافق )
هذا من ناحيه ومن ناحيه اخري ان المواقع الالكترونيه بمثابه صحف تسمح للعضو الاشتراك بالمواضيع اذا كانت منه شخصيا او تم نشرها عن طريق النقل شريطه ان يكون ذلك وفق اللائحة 
ان مثل هذه المواضيع لايحق لناشرها اذا تخلي او حتي فصل لاقدر الله بمخالفة المطالبه بحذفها او عدم نشرها لانها اصبحت تخص تلك الجهة وحتي قانون حمايه حق المؤلف لسنة 1996م لايعطي للناشر في الصحف السيارة المطالبه بذلك اذ ان هنالك مواد لاتشملها حتي الحمايه القانونية اذ نصت المادة السادسه من القانون على المصنفات التي لا تشملها الحماية وهى:
(أ‌) المصنفات التي آلت إلى الملك العام.
(ب‌) الوثائق الرسمية.
(ج) الصحف اليومية وما تنشره الصحف والمجلات والنشرات الدورية والأذاعة والتلفزيون من الأخبار اليومية أو الحوادث ذات الصيغة الخبرية.
(د) الأفكار والمناهج وشعارات الدول ورموزها
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الاجابه عليك وختاما كم يكون جميلا الاستجابه لطلب الاخ الكريم عبد العزيز ولك احترامي وتقديري
*

----------


## aaddil

*لك الشكر  استاذ ابراهيم , كفيت  ووفيت ,, واقدر تكرمكم
بتنويري  فيما  يخص  الجزء الاول من استفساري , وهو لماذا
لا تعطي لوائح وقوانين المنبر الحق للعضو في حذف عضويته ان
رغب  في  ذلك من تلقاء نفسه , فمعظم المواقع  ذات الصلة
تعطي  العضو حق  ال         Unsubscibtion
مع فائق  شكري وتقديري  لكم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تقنيا وليس قانونيا 
اذا تم حذف العضوية تتغير المشاركات لتصبح باسم زائر
*

----------

